# NEW WAY TO CALCULATE HORSEPOWER for NISSAN



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

When i read info about the new VQ35HR, when they estimate HP,people talk about a new way for nissan to calculate HP output. Anybody know about the past way to calculate HP for Nissan, If they take the new way for the old VQ35DE will it be higher or less than 300HP. Just to compare the number when we will exactly know the output of the new engine.

THANKS!!


----------



## Gouda (Nov 11, 2006)

*HP ratings*

FYI, it's not just Nissan that the rating method is changing, it's all maufactuers. do a google search for HPratings and you'll find lots of info. I believe that if everything stayed the same the HP numbers will go down.


----------

